

ChromeOS APK Runs Android Apps on Windows, Mac, and Linux Computers - vfclists
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/09/hack-runs-android-apps-on-windows-mac-and-linux-computers/

======
vfclists
Link to developers Github page - [https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-
apk](https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-apk)

